# Birds everywhere



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I’m seeing groups of Toms and individual Strutters in almost every field. It’s heating up for sure


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What county are you in minnow?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Summit


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Went listening Tuesday morning, Heard 3 or 4 different birds hammering. I stood there 10 minutes and backed out. Exciting


----------

